# PA Rescue looking for fosters/adopters for Puppy Mill Dogs!!



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, I don't live very far from them!! Would love to offer to foster, but, my husband says he wants to stick to goldens, so I sent them an email to see if we could be of any help to them with goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden*

They do list a Golden Retriever!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to see that Oprah's program about puppy mills is having an impact!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Glad to see that Oprah's program about puppy mills is having an impact!


I thought the same thing. There was a raid at a house in South Fla last week and I think over 60 small dogs were found in horrendous conditions. It was a really big expensive home and the people said it was just terrible inside with all the dogs. I Hope they throw the book at them and all puppy millers. Maybe some states will now passing laws to protect more animals after this.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

A Tail to Tell just contacted me to fill out foster application!!
I filled it out & sent it back to them right away:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------

